# AEB-L steel knives



## BDD (Jul 9, 2012)

I've found these knives sold online at ****. But I'm wondering if any one knows who in Toronto might be selling knives using this steel. Is there a Canadian online shop I can order from?

What is the approximate HRC on such knives?


----------



## TB_London (Jul 9, 2012)

If I were you I'd look at more characteristics than the steel, there are other factors which IMO are more important e.g. Profile, grind geometry, HT etc

Saying that Sakai Yusuke AEBL knives get consistently good write ups
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380435271116


----------



## BDD (Jul 9, 2012)

TB_London said:


> If I were you I'd look at more characteristics than the steel, there are other factors which IMO are more important e.g. Profile, grind geometry, HT etc
> 
> Saying that Sakai Yusuke AEBL knives get consistently good write ups
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=380435271116



I totally agree that there is more to choosing a knife than steel type. I just happen to hear about AEB-L steel knives and wanted to know what makes use this steel and where i could buy one (preferably in Toronto). 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 9, 2012)

I only know of one high-end knife shop in Toronto (I'm sure there are more), and that's Tosho Knife Arts: https://toshoknifearts.com/

Not sure if they have anything in AEB-L, but you might give them a call and see.


----------



## BDD (Jul 9, 2012)

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I only know of one high-end knife shop in Toronto (I'm sure there are more), and that's Tosho Knife Arts: https://toshoknifearts.com/
> 
> Not sure if they have anything in AEB-L, but you might give them a call and see.



Thanks. Know that shop well and the owners Oliva & Ivan. Good people. Decent selection of JP knives and other high quality cookware. Of the brands they do carry (e.g. Konosuke, Takeda...etc.)...don't think any of them use AEB-L steel. Perhaps they have something not listed on their website.

Will keep looking. Not that I'm focusing on AEB-L steel knives only. Just one of many.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Knife, on Queen St, carries Sakai Takayuki; which makes a stainless knife series in AEB-L called Grand Chef.
They also carry Suisin, whose "Inox Honyoki" line is of very high quality and made with a steel that is nearly a twin to AEBL-L.
The in-store selection is limited, but there are examples available to examine and others are available for order.


----------



## JBroida (Jul 9, 2012)

19c27 and 13c26 (read- AEB-L) are not twins at all... pretty different actually.


----------



## obtuse (Jul 9, 2012)

Isn't the konosuke stainless series aeb-l?


----------



## CWeil (Jul 9, 2012)

Feels like it is.


----------



## BDD (Jul 9, 2012)

wenus2 said:


> Knife, on Queen St, carries Sakai Takayuki; which makes a stainless knife series in AEB-L called Grand Chef.
> They also carry Suisin, whose "Inox Honyoki" line is of very high quality and made with a steel that is nearly a twin to AEBL-L.
> The in-store selection is limited, but there are examples available to examine and others are available for order.



Thanks pal. Will keep the ST Grand Chef line in mind. 

And I think the Konosuke Stainless might be using the same steel...I see them labeled as using "Swedish Steel". AEB-L is Swedish I believe. So I guess it's possible. Will check with the shop owner. If it is I'll confirm just in case any one else is interested to know for sure.


----------



## WillC (Jul 10, 2012)

Aeb-l is made by Uddeholm Sweden.
13c26 is a twin to Aeb-l and is made by Sandvik.
19c is something quite different from Sandvik, larger carbides.
14c28n was designed to be very close to 13c26 but with a little more chromium. To keep carbide size small they added Nitrogen.
Devin Thomas's website has a great section by Larrin on the benefits of different steels and the benefits of small vs larger carbide steels. The Sandvik site also has a good bit of information and micrographs showing pm steels vs 13c26.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jul 10, 2012)

I thought the rumour what Yusuke = Sandvik (i.e. 13c26). iirc the only "Swedish Stainless" that has been divulged is the Takayuki Grand Cheff Aeb-l.

It would not surprise me in the slightest if Yusuke/Ashi/Konosuke/other Sakai stainless laser were all the sme steel.

As TB said in the first reply, other factors so much more important. Steel hype is very misleading imo, esp. for neophytes.


----------



## Gator (Jul 10, 2012)

JBroida said:


> 19c27 and 13c26 (read- AEB-L) are not twins at all... pretty different actually.


Certainly  I suppose people misread or mix up AEB-H with AEB-L, former being high carbon version of AEB-L(13C26), and identical with 19C27.
Here - 19C27 vs, AEB-H steel composition comparison.


----------



## cnochef (Jul 10, 2012)

BDD said:


> I've found these knives sold online at ****. But I'm wondering if any one knows who in Toronto might be selling knives using this steel. Is there a Canadian online shop I can order from?
> 
> What is the approximate HRC on such knives?



The Sakai Takayuki Grand Chef AEB-L line is available online at www.paulsfinest.com, which is a Canadian online retailer.


----------



## BDD (Jul 10, 2012)

cnochef said:


> The Sakai Takayuki Grand Chef AEB-L line is available online at www.paulsfinest.com, which is a Canadian online retailer.



Thanks. Didn't know Paul carried JP knives. Nice pricing on the ST GC line. Might end up buying a few other types of JP knives by ST from Paul. I used to buy Maha batteries from him. Good service. Quick delivery times.


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Gator said:


> Certainly  I suppose people misread or mix up AEB-H with AEB-L, former being high carbon version of AEB-L(13C26), and identical with 19C27.
> Here - 19C27 vs, AEB-H steel composition comparison.


My bad, sad thing is I actually knew this, dunno know where my head is sometimes.

Thanks for catching me on that Jon, and thanks for clearing things up so well Gator.


----------



## BDD (Jul 10, 2012)

In case any one is still interested to know...Konosuke's Stainless line does use AEB-L steel. The shop owner I might buy from just confirmed it for me.


----------



## shankster (Jul 10, 2012)

I bought my Kono 150mm SS petty from Tosho.Great little knife,easy to sharpen and gets wicked sharp.
Now I'm looking to pick up a Kono Suji(270mm or 300mm) in either the SS or HD.Not sure if the HD is worth the extra $85.00.Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## BDD (Jul 11, 2012)

HD vs SS. I think it comes down to steel hardness. 61 vs 59. The geometry are the same (e.g. suji, gyuto...etc.). Same handle. Is this factor alone worth the extra $? 

I found it interesting that Kono's ZDP-189 gyuto have the same geometry as their HD knives. If you were to compare 240mm gyuto's. Different handles & steel. A claimed 65 vs 61 HRC. And different price tag ($250 for the HD & $700 for the ZDP-189).


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 11, 2012)

WillC said:


> Aeb-l is made by Uddeholm Sweden.
> 13c26 is a twin to Aeb-l and is made by Sandvik.
> 19c is something quite different from Sandvik, larger carbides.
> 14c28n was designed to be very close to 13c26 but with a little more chromium. To keep carbide size small they added Nitrogen.
> Devin Thomas's website has a great section by Larrin on the benefits of different steels and the benefits of small vs larger carbide steels. The Sandvik site also has a good bit of information and micrographs showing pm steels vs 13c26.



I agree and it is the fine carbides that allow the AEB-l steel to get such a fine edge almost like high end carbon.The Grand Chef and the Konosuki's are both good blades


----------



## BDD (Jul 11, 2012)

Regarding the ST GC knives...I just heard from Paul (Paul's Finest) that ST has acknowledged the spelling mistake and will be making the correction. They have been printing "cheff" on their knives.  Not sure how soon ST will start shipping GC knives with the correct spelling of "cheff". :wink:


----------



## Lefty (Jul 11, 2012)

BDD said:


> Regarding the ST GC knives...I just heard from Paul (Paul's Finest) that ST has acknowledged the spelling mistake and will be making the correction. They have been printing "cheff" on their knives.  Not sure how soon ST will start shipping GC knives with the correct spelling of "cheff". :wink:



Is this real? To me, it's just one of those things. It almost makes me remember the knife even better than I would, if it were spelled correctly. I actually hope they don't fix the spelling.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 11, 2012)

Lefty said:


> Is this real? To me, it's just one of those things. It almost makes me remember the knife even better than I would, if it were spelled correctly. I actually hope they don't fix the spelling.



Funny. Look at the picture of the box from the manufacturer:

http://www.paulsfinest.com/Sakai-Ta...-Knife-Japanese-Hankotsu-Style-150mm-5.9.html

"Grand Sheff." Perhaps the Canadian retailer thought the "sh" was a mistake, but that the double "f" was intentional.


----------



## BDD (Jul 11, 2012)

I never thought to look at the box.  What gives? Even if English is a 2nd language for them. Still a good knife I suppose. Might still buy one.


----------



## AddictforLife (Jul 13, 2012)

How does the steel do in comparison to a semi-stainless like Carbonext or HD.


----------



## BDD (Jul 13, 2012)

Only difference is that the SS steel has a lower HRC rating. So it won't hold it's edge as long as a HD knife. Does that matter to you? Does to me. They have the same blade geometry. Same handles. My only question is which would attain a higher degree of sharpness? Semi-stainless or AEB-L? Though, the degree of sharpness I think comes down to our individual sharpening ability with stones.


----------



## chinacats (Jul 13, 2012)

BDD said:


> Only difference is that the SS steel has a lower HRC rating. So it won't hold it's edge as long as a HD knife. Does that matter to you? Does to me. They have the same blade geometry. Same handles. My only question is which would attain a higher degree of sharpness? Semi-stainless or AEB-L? Though, the degree of sharpness I think comes down to our individual sharpening ability with stones.



Which of these have you tried? Just curious...


----------



## obtuse (Jul 13, 2012)

Both steels will take a very polished and acute edge. AEB-L at 58rc will roll at the edge, HD steel will roll as well. You're really splitting hairs with this one. Well, both steels will sharpen to hair whittling with ease. Both steels will hold a toothy working edge with steeling or stropping for months of home use. Depending on how you cut, a microbevel will help with edge deformation. With a microbevel the performance will be very similar. In my experience.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 13, 2012)

HD steel will roll?


----------



## obtuse (Jul 13, 2012)

Depends on how acute your edge is, my edges haven't chipped. Close inspection reveals rolling as the major cause of dulling with my HD knives. It HD steel will hold an edge better than steels like aeb-l at 58rc without a micro bevel, but that doesn't mean you don't need to maintain it to keep it shaving sharp.


----------

